# "Do I look pretty today?"



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Cashmere has a question...
"Hello aunties!"








"My mom says I look exceptionally cute today! But she's biased so I'm not sure..."








"What you think? Am I pretty girl?  "








"Thanks for looking at me!"


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SO SO Pretty!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are a pretty little princess & I love your sweet face!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pretty, very pretty.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cashmere -- you are a very pretty girl -- just adorable!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd say completely adorable too!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You are lovely


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You do look so pretty and lovable! I think not only today but every day.


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

You are a beautiful girl, Cashmere. And I am glad that you are feeling better from your scare a week or so ago!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

You look lovely today and everyday! And don't worry, Mommie is not biased-she just tells the truth!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sweet face and yes adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yes, dearest Chashmere you look very, very pretty.:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Your mom is right! You are exceptionally pretty! Very pretty!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Cashmere, you are sooooo pretty. Mommies are always right.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Makes my heart smile looking at your beautiful face!!!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

OMG. Too precious and pretty for words!

Mommy! No more pictures. I'm feeling shy today!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello, cutie!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I would say you definitely look very cute today! And every other day!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You are such a little fluff muffin.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Cashmere would say thank you, but she's too busy blushing.  So I have to say it in her place - thank you for all sweet words. <3

The reason why I was so delighted with her look this particular day was because I was able to give her a bath after over a month of break... you can all imagine the difference. And I swear she's just getting prettier with every day. She even let wrap the hair of her head lately and it looks so cute:








I love this little stinker so much.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh darling Cashmere...you are not only pretty...you are out of this world gorgeous! Hugs little one...nice to see your pretty face!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Dearest Cashmere...of course you look pretty...:tender:...there's no doubt about it. But I have to say I also see a cute little bandit sparkle in your adorable face, lol...I will have to ask your mommy, what you've been up to lately :w00t:..


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I certainly must agree with the rest. You are a beautiful little girl Cashmere!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

doggyluver5 said:


> I certainly must agree with the rest. You are a beautiful little girl Cashmere!


Thank you Joyce! 



maddysmom said:


> Oh darling Cashmere...you are not only pretty...you are out of this world gorgeous! Hugs little one...nice to see your pretty face!


Aww thanks for so many sweet words! Many doggy kisses from Cashmere to you and Lacie.



Charlie'sMom said:


> Dearest Cashmere...of course you look pretty...:tender:...there's no doubt about it. But I have to say I also see a cute little bandit sparkle in your adorable face, lol...I will have to ask your mommy, what you've been up to lately :w00t:..


I see Cashmere's real nature cannot be hidden... :w00t:
Yes, she is little mischievous rascal who likes to keep me on my toes... of course Cashmere says that's only because she doesn't want me to become bored of her. Welp so far it works well. :wub2:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

You know the answer...of course you look pretty! Aww.


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

Adorable sweet little furball!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You are a very beautiful little girl!!:wub:


----------

